# pen turner in Lubbock Tx??



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

I am in lubbock and a while back i traded some hard wood pieces for a pen, and that person no longer has the same email address…..

so i am looking for another local that wouldn't mind trading some material for a pen, or maybe sell me a few pens.

(im a bigger guy with big hands and like the larger pens.) 
the pen i have i believe i was told it was a "European" style???

i am not a turner… so i don't know anything about that stuff haha.

any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am also in Lubbock. I am the president of Lubbock Woodworkers Club and know of no pen turners in our club but there is a "Turners Club" here in Lubbock and I bet there are guys in that group that would be interested. When I lived in Maryland I met a pen turner on linefrom Indiana and sent him a bunch of hardwood blanks and he sent me two pens in return. Wood blanks and pens are small enough to send cheaply so you do not have to be limited to working with turners in Lubbock.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

There is an AAW affilitae club in Lubbock:

*South Plains Woodturners 
*
Meets 1st Saturday of the month at:
Target Sheet Metal 515 SE Loop 289, Lubbock, TX

Jim Bob Burgoon, President
5828 88th St
Lubbock, TX 79424 
Phone: 806-783-9071
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a penturner in Lubbock, Texas (actually im in ransom canyon) and would be willing to work with you. Send me a pm and we can work something out.


----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

here is a picture of a pen that i have. (the one i am calling a european style. which i don't know if that is correct or not)
it was said to be made of a mesquite burl if i remember right. 









also, here is a piece of walnut that was cut off a slab that i had. is it possible to be turned into a pen? (what your seeing is the end grain in the picture and i though it looked sweet.


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes the pen you have is a European style…. Looks like it could be skeet burl but the pic is pretty grainy…. That piece of walnut you have what's the dimensions? Typically I don't make the euro style, but a cigar would be good for you if you like a heavier/thicker pen. My Facebook page below will show some of the pens I make, just be warned the pics don't do them any justice


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

thats a nice pen!!! (and that JD#7 pen on your FaceBook Looks great too…. but i won't need one of those till i graduate haha in May 2015)

the Walnut is 1 3/8×1 3/8


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Da this is actually another number 7 (has blo to make the white oak grain pop) as well and it smells like whiskey when it's turned also… That walnut is workable


----------

